# weird and wacky recumbents!



## young Ed (19 Feb 2014)

lets see any weird or wacky recumbents you have spotted or even own
to get us rolling here is one on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumbent...1159295119?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35d22aec8f





click on link for more and bigger pics
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> lets see any weird or wacky recumbents you have spotted or even own
> to get us rolling here is one on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumbent...1159295119?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35d22aec8f
> 
> ...


An Atomic Zombie homebuild by the look of it.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

Brox Quad. Toying with idea of taking it to Ireland for a couple of weeks. See the countryside at a slower pace.


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 38530
> 
> Brox Quad. Toying with idea of taking it to Ireland for a couple of weeks. See the countryside at a slower pace.


you own that?
i guess with me being mentally old and that i have been interested by quadracycles for a while now
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> you own that?
> i guess with me being mentally old and that i have been interested by quadracycles for a while now
> Cheers Ed


Thats mine sat on the drive. Rode 40 odd miles home, across the Pennines from Irlam on the far side of Manchester. 
The only one round here, although there was one in Otley at one time.
Fun to ride, but still some never see it.


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> An Atomic Zombie homebuild by the look of it.


a look on the atomic website and it is probably the 
*The Marauder Long Wheelbase Recumbent Lowracer*
*



*
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Thats mine sat on the drive. Rode 40 odd miles home, across the Pennines from Irlam on the far side of Manchester.
> The only one round here, although there was one in Otley at one time.
> Fun to ride, but still some never see it.


nice defo take it to ireland!  if i am over your way i shall beg and bribe you for a quick spin!
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

First seen on Tomorrows World(Raymond Baxter presenting) many years ago & I said I'm getting one of those. 
Took a while, but I got one.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> a look on the atomic website and it is probably the
> *The Marauder Long Wheelbase Recumbent Lowracer*
> *
> 
> ...


Take a look at the thread "home made trike", back end gave it away.


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Take a look at the thread "home made trike", back end gave it away.


this thread?
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/home-built-trike.123780/

how does it give anything away? is it the suspension set up? is it common to all soft tail atomic zombies?
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

The man behind them likes to use the same ideas/construction where ever possible.
At least thats what he says in the book.


----------



## Aushiker (21 Feb 2014)

I think this Professor needs to stick to art 



Story at University Herald

Andrew


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

Aushiker said:


> I think this Professor needs to stick to art
> 
> 
> 
> ...




true 
i think i would rather ride a recumbent through london with a banner saying 'I'm a twat' or something!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

either a normal recumbent or a velomobile but not that!
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

Cool Breeze Prone.




Space Trike


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Cool Breeze Prone.
> View attachment 38592
> 
> Space Trike
> View attachment 38593


welllll they ARE different!
the top one, do you lye down on it like superman or how does it work?
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> welllll they ARE different!
> the top one, do you lye down on it like superman or how does it work?
> Cheers Ed


 The Prone is head first, bodyweight supported on the two pads.


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> The Prone is head first, bodyweight supported on the two pads.


i think i would struggle just to keep it upright let alone getting to any speed which is what it is meant for!
those wheels looks rather scary in any sort of cross winds! 
Cheers E


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

Short sprinting if memory serves me correct. Also closed circuit racing.
Got the chance in 2001 to try one out in Leeds City Centre.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

The Go-One


----------



## Scoosh (21 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> The Go-One


Someone on here has one of these - I think they look great  ... sadly, at a price ... 

Edit: - yup, here you go


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)




----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Someone on here has one of these - I think they look great  ... sadly, at a price ...


Who?
None of the good stuff comes cheap though. 2006 I was given the chance to try a ZEM 2 out on the road, on my own.

Just noticed your link.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

@XRHYSX Cargo carrying for your trike?


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Cool Breeze Prone.
> View attachment 38592


I have ridden that!

I also have photos somewhere of this with the "tail fairing"

Looked like a cross between a centaur and a termite!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## young Ed (22 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> The Go-One
> View attachment 38599
> View attachment 38600


just an awesome velmobile! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Wobbly John (22 Feb 2014)

Is a wooden recumbent weird enough for you? This is mine:





Edit - ...and in action:





And as for wacky, we have the 'Spincycle':


----------



## young Ed (22 Feb 2014)

Wobbly John said:


> Is a wooden recumbent weird enough for you? This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loving the wooden 'bent'  how much does it weigh?
and TBH the spin cycle looks like a but of a fun gimmick that soon dies down
Cheers Ed


----------



## Wobbly John (22 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> loving the wooden 'bent'  how much does it weigh?
> Cheers Ed


 About 35lb - the designer claims his was only 28lb.
I averaged about 21mph when I raced it on Herne hill velodrome (45min race)
There are some build details here: http://2x4.xntrick.co.uk/


----------



## young Ed (22 Feb 2014)

Wobbly John said:


> About 35lb - the designer claims his was only 28lb.
> I averaged about 21mph when I raced it on Herne hill velodrome (45min race)
> There are some build details here: http://2x4.xntrick.co.uk/


crikey very light as recumbents go then!
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2014)

SpinCycle, another Atomic Zombie build/design.


----------



## irw (23 Feb 2014)

Ahem...





From left to right: me, my wife, my best man 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/building-a-quadricycle.47519/


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

irw said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to know I'm not alone on four wheels.


----------



## XRHYSX (23 Feb 2014)

irw said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant my wife would never have gone for that, she did let me have an American truck so not all bad


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2014)

Two pages without a mention for everyone's favourite mentalist on two wheels?!

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/graeme-obree-search-new-land-1431322


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Feb 2014)

Not forgetting the late Peter Ross' Gem, better known as the "rolling roadblock"

LAter taken up and commercially manufactured as the " 2Can"


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Feb 2014)

... and of course Eric Kolb's recumbent unicycle


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

XRHYSX said:


> Thats brilliant my wife would never have gone for that, she did let me have an American truck so not all bad


Is that because she'd have had to pedal as well?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Feb 2014)

My niece is thinking of booking my Christiania trike for the Prom later this year!


----------



## Recycle (23 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> crikey very light as recumbents go then!
> Cheers Ed


Here's a wooden velomobile that only weights 19kg:





http://www.mosquito-velomobiles.com/index.htm


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2014)

Rode one of these in Germany a few years ago.
Surprisingly good - we'd get one, if the import costs weren't prohibitive...


----------



## young Ed (23 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Not forgetting the late Peter Ross' Gem, better known as the "rolling roadblock"
> 
> LAter taken up and commercially manufactured as the " 2Can"


great, loving that one loving the rather rugged look with those tyres and the dual rear disc brakes! 


TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 38709
> 
> Rode one of these in Germany a few years ago.
> Surprisingly good - we'd get one, if the import costs weren't prohibitive...


got yer trac'or seats! 



Cunobelin said:


> ... and of course Eric Kolb's recumbent unicycle


WTF, just what the! has he even got a tyre on that rim? is he Swedish? his name just sounds Swedish


Cunobelin said:


> My niece is thinking of booking my Christiania trike for the Prom later this year!


congrats, she will be pulling all the lads with that!
what's the hourly rate?! 


irw said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well wow just wow congrats my man! just read through the whole build log and that is just great! 

a question for you all on tandems like @irw 's and the one @Cunobelin posted i see each rear wheel is independently driven by different people, what happens if the stoker is faster than the pilot or vise versa? or do you just have to try and match each other cadence? they have completely separate gear systems so this could help?
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

The ZEM2 & ZEM4.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

And here's a Quattro not made by Audi. Seats 7!
http://www.chatnbike.com/family/pageWithName/Cycles/USA/


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> And here's a Quattro not made by Audi. http://www.chatnbike.com/family/pageWithName/Cycles/USA/
> View attachment 38722



I want some of what they're smoking...


----------



## young Ed (23 Feb 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I want some of what they're smoking...


gives you some great engineering brains! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I want some of what they're smoking...


 Watch the videos on the site.


----------



## young Ed (23 Feb 2014)

nexus hubs and all on that quattro thingy, proper jobbie this is i tell you! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (23 Feb 2014)

just listen to that song! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## XRHYSX (23 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Is that because she'd have had to pedal as well?


As per the photo, I would imagine she would be in the back.
I think its a space thing/would mess her hair, as she turned down the first two wedding cars.. a convertible bettle and a mini limo


----------



## young Ed (23 Feb 2014)

XRHYSX said:


> As per the photo, I would imagine she would be in the back.
> I think its a space thing/would mess her hair, as she turned down the first two wedding cars.. a convertible bettle and a mini limo


solution found! open top landrover!  bench seats in the rear 
see i'm a professional wedding planner!
Cheers Ed


----------



## XRHYSX (23 Feb 2014)

Not mine, but wish it was.
This is just a rideable prototype, wow I would be happy with just that


----------



## young Ed (23 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> solution found! open top landrover!  bench seats in the rear
> see i'm a professional wedding planner!
> Cheers Ed







see what i mean! 
(i am defiantly not a landrover addict!) 
Cheers Ed


----------



## XRHYSX (23 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> And here's a Quattro not made by Audi. Seats 7!
> http://www.chatnbike.com/family/pageWithName/Cycles/USA/
> View attachment 38722


Four person power, but not four wheel drive


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

XRHYSX said:


> Four person power, but not four wheel drive


Turn up to work on that one though!
More details here http://www.quattrocycle.com/uitvoeringen/quattrorider plus/index.php


----------



## XRHYSX (23 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> see what i mean!
> (i am defiantly not a landrover addict!)
> Cheers Ed


Na you don't understand, she would hate that (Ive just showed her the pic, and yes, she hates it) the wife wanted space and a roof, so not to mess her hair lol


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2014)

XRHYSX said:


> As per the photo, I would imagine she would be in the back.
> I think its a space thing/would mess her hair, as she turned down the first two wedding cars.. a convertible bettle and a mini limo


 Steered from the rear anyway. Gives a proper backseat driver.


----------



## young Ed (24 Feb 2014)

XRHYSX said:


> Na you don't understand, she would hate that (Ive just showed her the pic, and yes, she hates it) the wife wanted space and a roof, so not to mess her hair lol


she loves this one though! plenty of room a roof to keep her hair all pretty and it's sooooooo romantic!  




Cheers Ed


----------



## irw (26 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> a question for you all on tandems like @irw 's and the one @Cunobelin posted i see each rear wheel is independently driven by different people, what happens if the stoker is faster than the pilot or vise versa? or do you just have to try and match each other cadence? they have completely separate gear systems so this could help?



Can't speak for others, but on ours you kind of just have to rely on each other feeling how much effort you are putting in- if you feel like you're just spinning the pedals, then chances are your corresponding drive wheel is doing more freewheeling than driving, so you have to gear up/down as neccessary to put some power to the road.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2014)

irw said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What killed the cat question, but I'll ask it anyway.
Whats the weight of the homebuild?


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Feb 2014)

This is Penelope, my new velomobile:






More info here: http://www.auntiehelen.co.uk/auntie-helen-buys-a-velomobile/


----------



## young Ed (27 Feb 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> This is Penelope, my new velomobile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen the thread on it already and now i want one! 
does it have a dynamo somewhere for the lights or do you have a motorcycle battery you constantly have to recharge?
is it fast!?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Feb 2014)

Streetglider available on EBay






.. and yes the forks were designed that way round


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> seen the thread on it already and now i want one!
> does it have a dynamo somewhere for the lights or do you have a motorcycle battery you constantly have to recharge?
> is it fast!?
> Cheers Ed


No dynamo, just a couple of battery packs which apparently last a reasonable amount of time.

I've only ridden it 5 miles so far. It's faster than my ICE Sprint but not that fast generally (as its rider is pretty slow). Versatiles are heavy and a bit short and without enclosed wheels so won't be really fast but it's comfy and easy to ride.


----------



## young Ed (27 Feb 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> No dynamo, just a couple of battery packs which apparently last a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> I've only ridden it 5 miles so far. It's faster than my ICE Sprint but not that fast generally (as its rider is pretty slow). Versatiles are heavy and a bit short and without enclosed wheels so won't be really fast but it's comfy and easy to ride.


c,mon you've had it for what, almost 2 months months now? and you've only ridden it 5 miles! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> c,mon you've had it for what, almost 2 months months now? and you've only ridden it 5 miles!
> Cheers Ed




Auntie Helen is in the UK, The VM is in Germany.


----------



## young Ed (27 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Auntie Helen is in the UK, The VM is in Germany.


wellll she has a few hundred mile ride home then!
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> wellll she has a few hundred mile ride home then!
> Cheers Ed



The other way round..AH is moving to Germany for a year very soon.


----------



## young Ed (27 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> The other way round..AH is moving to Germany for a year very soon.


ah! 
nice out there i have been a few times
is she coming back here after the year then? didn't AH buy the velomoble in th netherlands?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> ah!
> nice out there i have been a few times
> is she coming back here after the year then? didn't AH buy the velomoble in th netherlands?
> Cheers Ed




AH's blog is there to be read


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Feb 2014)

AH is in England, the VM is in the Netherlands, we will both be together in Germany in just over 4 weeks' time. At which point I will be able to give more info about speed/wackiness...

I may come back after a year, I may stay longer - who knows!


----------



## young Ed (28 Feb 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> AH is in England, the VM is in the Netherlands, we will both be together in Germany in just over 4 weeks' time. At which point I will be able to give more info about speed/wackiness...
> 
> I may come back after a year, I may stay longer - who knows!


sounds good 
on the continent drivers are better when they see a cyclist in general compared to the UK   there is less of this attitude (change bike to car!)
Cheers Ed


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Feb 2014)

DO NOT OPEN THIS LINK!!!!!!

Many years ago when I was a youngster (well younger anyway) there came forth a magazine called "Encycleoedia" which investigated many of the cycling initiatives and developments and it was a "Bible" for alternative cycling

They are now available on line:

 Issuu - Encycleopedia

It is interesting to see how various machines developed from early models to the later production models.

However as above - beware as these are addictive, and had a large effect on my wallet as it inspired the piurchase of the Trice, Linear, Birdy, Brompton, Street Machine and others


----------



## young Ed (28 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> DO NOT OPEN THIS LINK!!!!!!
> 
> Many years ago when I was a youngster (well younger anyway) there came forth a magazine called "Encycleoedia" which investigated many of the cycling initiatives and developments and it was a "Bible" for alternative cycling
> 
> ...


you absolute idiot i have just gone and opened that link (pure stupidity) and am now reading some AZUB catalogue! you have now started wasting my time 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> you absolute idiot i have just gone and opened that link (pure stupidity) and am now reading some AZUB catalogue! you have now started wasting my time
> Cheers Ed



Did you read the warning.........?

HAnd over your wallet and credit card to a trusted person - NOW


----------



## irw (1 Mar 2014)

classic33 said:


> What killed the cat question, but I'll ask it anyway.
> Whats the weight of the homebuild?



Without the passenger seat on the back, it's about 70Kg- If I ever build a Mark II, there are a lot of supports I'd be happy to cut out, similarly, I'd be happy to use a thinner gauge metal for many parts as well! I think Mark II would have the potential to get below 50Kg!


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> DO NOT OPEN THIS LINK!!!!!!
> 
> Many years ago when I was a youngster (well younger anyway) there came forth a magazine called "Encycleoedia" which investigated many of the cycling initiatives and developments and it was a "Bible" for alternative cycling
> 
> ...


 Nice link. I have the hard copy from 2000/2001.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Mar 2014)

classic33 said:


> Nice link. I have the hard copy from 2000/2001.




I have the whole Encyleopedia including videos and discs, as well Bike Culture complete set

As I said, I have bought far too much from the inspiration these volumes gave


----------



## Scoosh (1 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I have the whole Encyleopedia including videos and discs, as well Bike Culture complete set
> 
> As I said, I have bought far too much from the inspiration these volumes gave


Step into my office, Mr Cunobelin - just lie on the couch over there ... [ or ]


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Mar 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Step into my office, Mr Cunobelin - just lie *on the bike *over there ... [ or ]



FTFY


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> FTFY


Mobile surgery!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2014)




----------



## Browser (20 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 39119
> View attachment 39120​


 That looks like a total HOOT!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2014)

Browser said:


> That looks like a total HOOT!!!


Which one?


----------



## Panter (20 Nov 2014)

Some stunning machines here, I will own one, one day!


----------



## voyager (20 Nov 2014)

The basic Atomic Zombie builds all use MTB rear triangles and standard bike bits , Unless it is a low trike where a fabricated rear end is used . ( mainly delta trikes ) Where it becomes difficult, is obtaining low cost 14mm axle hubs for tadpole trikes , I have found a way of converting some 10mm front disc hubs to either 14mm bmx spindles or 15mm silver steel axles . The alternative is the more costly 20mm axle hubs and that puts the wheels well over £150 to build .

AZ trikes and bikes are built from 16g round or square tubing for reasonable strength and lightness but keeping the materials used in the budget for home builders .

Some home builders are starting to use 6061 alloy tubing but this requires heat treatment after completion that is usually out of reach for the home builder .

AZ crew members look like normal people unless they are riding their builds and then like most trike riders they exhibit the "bent " grin 

regards emma
.


----------



## Browser (21 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> Which one?


 Sorry classic33, I meant the Flyke, I can just picture driving that on public roads


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2014)

Browser said:


> Sorry classic33, I meant the Flyke, I can just picture driving that on public roads


You'd be okay on the uphill stretches with that one.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> You'd be okay on the uphill stretches with that one.


No-one would draft you anyway.


----------



## Browser (21 Nov 2014)

They'd be in your draft, definitely


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Nov 2014)

Never complain about the wind again......










.... except for head winds


----------



## Gareth (23 Nov 2014)

I like this video by * Whike*

I have still got my AVD pedal van although that hasn't turned a wheel in over 12 months.

I have a quick change over development frame that I made which I can convert from recumbent tadpole trike to quad and vice versa in about 15 minutes, it can also be quickly changed over from 2/FWD, to 3WD and 4WD including unlocking the rear axle to provide 4WD+4WS. During the last 2 summers I did run this development frame in tadpole 2/FWD configuration with a small (Numbnuts type canoe) sail and had loads of fun on the local park with it, but was asked not to use it Holkham beach by a reserve ranger/warden who thought it might scare the horses being exercised on the beach, but even in the tidal zone the sand wasn't firm enough to supported it.

I have also now made and sold 5 pedal powered (from a recumbent position) tool frames which are working in very large glass houses (2 UK, 2 Holland, & 1 Germany) doing row crop hoeing, ridging, pellet and prill application, and spraying work.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2014)

Gareth said:


> I like this video by * Whike*
> 
> I have still got my AVD pedal van although that hasn't turned a wheel in over 12 months.
> 
> ...


AVD van, is that based on the Brox chassis?


----------



## Gareth (24 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> AVD van, is that based on the Brox chassis?


As far as I am aware AVD designed and built their own chassis.


----------

